# The Complete New Yankee Workshop - $2999.00



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Seen this posted via Facebook via Woodworking For Mere Mortals via The Drunken Woodworker…

Yeah, I love Norm…but not that much

http://www.newyankee.com/index.php?id=53#ecwid:mode=product&product=10708069


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Geez, you could buy a new SawStop for that kind of dough…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's some big bucks alright that's why I only ordered two LOL 
After I looked at that it sure made me miss good old Norm. NORM COME BACK!!!!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*nwbusa*....or a couple of Grizzly's ….lol

*a1Jim*...agreed. His shows were some of the best IMO…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes The New Yankee Workshop was one of the best woodworking shows on TV but that is a lot if *$$$$$*!

There are some reruns I see once in a while, perhaps I should start recording them.
I do have a number of the David Marks episodes but he was more of a artistic woodworker and not like Norm.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

But how can you put a price on 6 autographed photos of Norm? That right there is priceless.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

There has to be an extra 9 there. Its the only explanation. I can't fathom anyone paying 3k for this. If this is the real price, I can see why people would pirate old new Yankee workshop episodes because this is just unreasonable.

-jeremy


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah for 3k he better come with the videos


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*For $3k they better come with a flat panel wide screen TV!*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Forget Norm, for $3k it better come with a sexy French maid to clean my shop while I watch the episodes. Also DVDs are last century, I would expect Blu-rays for that kind of money.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Norm's sailboat must need gas money…...


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

One news tv they told me that there has been a financial crisis in America. Now I know why. To many people are woodworker and has ordered al this Norm stuff. LOL


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, don't you understand that 6 autographed photos of Norm make it a real bargain?


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure, that is a lot of money (and for the same money I would rather have the SawStop), but that is also a LOT of content. At that price it averages less than $15 for each DVD/drawing combo compared to their normal price of $25. For the quality that Norm delivers I think $15 is cheap.

I don't think many people will buy all 210 projects in a set, but if they did, they would save about $2,000 by buying them in this package versus buying them individually.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

@pmayer 
Yes it is cheaper than buying each DVD/drawing separately but that also says something about their individual plan price. Maybe back when you only where able to get this sort of content on TV or through mail order VHS tapes you could request such a large amount. But the times have changed, when you can use Netflix/Amazon Prime and even Hulu plus to watch entire series from start to finish for $10 a month. Or buying individual episodes on iTunes for $1-3 with full seasons or series being less than that.

Or purchase entire dvd collections for $100-200 
Stargate sg-1 214 episodes + 2 direct to dvd movies for $99
http://www.amazon.com/Stargate-SG-1-Richard-Dean-Anderson/dp/B000TJBNHQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1389192634&sr=1-1

Cheers 275 episodes for $154
http://www.amazon.com/Cheers-Complete-Ted-Danson/dp/B001IXXYCE/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1389192811&sr=1-1

You just cannot in any way justify a 3k price point, $300 maybe but not 10x that much.

-jeremy


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Darn I read that and thought you could buy his actual workshop for that price. With the used tools that
might not be bad. I think I will stick with his books.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

They haven't priced this for high volume (perhaps its more of an appeal to the collector with some level of interest in woodworking rather than someone actually seeking woodworking education), that's for sure, and it is not the price point that I would have picked. All that I am saying is that for someone who wants to own the full set, at least they have provided some decent discount, and the content is solid. As I said, I don't think they will sell a huge volume of these at that price. But this is a niche category with a much smaller addressable market than sitcoms, so they are looking for margin rather than volume. At some point the price of these sets will inevitably drop, but perhaps not until Norm's popularity dwindles, or the owners recognize the changing market dynamic. Many if not most of the NYW episodes are already on youtube (I saw one user who has posted roughly 100 of them), so that will also likely reduce the demand for these sets and drive down the price point unless they shut this activity down.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

And after that they wonder why people download videos for free. This is a total utter robbery in my opinion! But again I do not really care about his videos.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

What's interesting about this is that I have never heard anyone complaining about the prices that NYW charged for its videos/plans previously. Now they are offering a 40% discount for people who buy the entire set and they are getting blasted.

So, to be clear, I am not suggesting that they have picked a price that will allow them deep penetration into the market. It is also unclear why they are using a skim pricing model (charge a lot, capture only the "big spenders" in the market) so late in their product's lifecycle. It's an unorthodox move for sure, but not a criminal one. Perhaps they know more about their business model than we do.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Man, I can get the whole "Breaking Bad" series from Walmart for about $160. I can pirate download most of the Yankee Workshop plans for free. And to be honest, I don't need a video of Norm putting wood through a bandsaw…
I also don't need him 210 times telling me there is no better safety than these, "safety glasses".


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Norm is a good woodworker ,but not worth that kind of poppy. Anyway didn't most people make their own copies during the original showings I know I did and have quite a few on vhs.LOL anyone want mine for a grand let me know LOL Alistair


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

That's funny, Paul. Yeah, if I don't have the safety glasses on by the 10th episode, it probably isn't going to happen.

I still have my old VHS tape with about 20 episodes as well. Wish I had them all. When I was just getting started in woodworking I built a few of his projects by watching, sketching, watching, rewinding, etc. until I had the plan down.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll have to agree with everyone about the cost versus the ability to see those episodes on youtube ….that's why I posted this…..

I watched Norm and This Old House every week.

Does anyone remember* Bob Vila *? .....

The thing I remembered most is he'd ask the questions, then interrupt the person trying to answer by answering his question himself….hmmm…...

I still watch This Old House…haven't missed a season


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was never a big Bob Vila fan. Good show though, especially with Norm.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my you guys are making me feel bad I bought some for Christmas gifts and one for myself…did I over spend?


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I am complaining about the individual episode prices, as with the entire season prices. Funny enough I received an email today about Woodsmith Shop
http://www.woodsmith.com/woodsmith-shop-dvds.php?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=7759

The entire 7 seasons is 140 .. that's 91 episodes or $1.5 per episode (or $2.3 per episode if buying the season independently)

We sell our cutting board designer for $9.99 we've often been told that we could sell it for more, and we likely could. But I'd rather sell 100 copies for 9.99 than sell 1 at $999. Maybe that's a difference in whoever owns the rights to new yankee workshop. Is that they don't care about the people actually enjoying the content they've produced. And to me that is just sad to reward anyone like that with any sort of money. When there are several people out there on youtube creating content for us as woodworkers, that love doing it and love to see their content consumed by us that are so much more deserving of our hard earned cash.

I like New Yankee Workshop, I miss the show, but the powers in charge are so out of touch with reality. I do like buying the woodworking show DVD's (like why I got the woodsmith dvd emails). So maybe I am taking it personally but if I wanted to add new yankee workshop to my collection my only real choice is to watch the content on Youtube and reward the pirates that stole and uploaded the video. Or download the content myself via torrent. Because releasing this content at a 3k price point is personally insulting.

-jeremy


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I do believe that the sale is geared towards gifting the set to a library or school or your favorite woodworker; You know, for the man who have everything.

If this included the plans (the measured drawings) I just might…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez… at that price I was thinking it had to be for the entire "studio/workshop" proper!

BTW, I have copies of all of my posts available for just $5 dollars a post, and I guarantee that I will never post that same post again!... So order now… LOL!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Nicky,

It's a little ambiguous on the web site, but in reading the blurb on the home page it implies that it does include the drawings. When you click the link and go to the order page it doesn't explicitly state that the drawings are included but based on the story of the original customer who purchased the entire set it seems like the drawings are part of the deal.

And it looks like my math was off a bit. I guesstimated that they were offering a 40% discount over buying the individual episodes, but it is actually 50% according to the site. Still not a volume generating price point, but it is 50% more than they discounted for the previous 23 years.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Kind of agree this would be a good set to have for a library - or one of the woodworking 'retreat' schools to have in their library - - perhaps larger guilds?

3 grand is a big bite all at once - but for ALL the episodes over 21 years, that is a pretty discounted price.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey, but shipping is included.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it could be worth it, but it would have to included bloopers! I don't want to see anyone getting severely hurt, but Norm was always so dry, completely without humor. Just once I'd like to see his reaction after cutting biscuits on the wrong side of a board, or swearing up a storm after smacking a finger with a hammer then whipping it through a window.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Mind you. I LOVE NYW, Norm has been a real inspiration to me for many years, but that price point is downright abusive…

I have no problem paying a reasonable price for quality programming. However he has it listed at about 10 times of what the value really would be. And even that, is a bit high… Probably more like $200.00 would be a good price point…


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul, my comment was satirical.

These would be nice for a library or school, or as someone mentioned a guild.

I was a fan of the show and enjoyed watching; I did learn a lot from Norm. I've also supported PBS over the years through donations during their fund drives so I feel as though I've supported the show enough.

The other interesting aspect of this and other shows that have been mention is that entertainment media is evolving into an on-demand model. I have an entertainment cabinet filled with VHS tapes and DVDs. I no longer have a working VCR and it's rare that we watch a movie that we've purchased. With Netflix and "on-demand" services provided by the channels we subscribe to I have too many choices already.

So for now, I'm content with watching Norm re-runs on the PBS website.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sure, I miss Norm but they want $143/season and even if that includes plans, who cares? Who's going to build every project from every season? I'd much rather have The Woodwright's Shop DVDs and they are only $30/season.


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Bluepine38 - I also thought the price for the "entire workshop" was 3K. Silly me. I'd love to have those recordings, but since I am just a regular guy, I can't buy them - content or not.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

The funny thing is you could buy all 33 seasons of the woodwrights shop and still have money leftover for an entire kit of brand new tools. or you can DVR any other pbs woodworking show for free or watch them online on the pbs site for free


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

"*Hey, but shipping is included.*"

That the real deal right there. Norm hand delivers it to your house, mows your lawn, cleans your gutters, and scoops up the dog poop.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

he must have some expensive shipping rates then


----------

